# Lipstick that stays on all day



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a lipstick that stays on all day. I'm so sick of putting lipstick on and within an hour or two it has worn off.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't quite help you on this. I LOVE makeup but I HATE lipstick. I use MAC makeup. It's the BOMB. Do you use foundation? My friend who's a makeup artist told me to use foundation on your lips as a base. Then outline it with lip liner and then fill in your lips with the liner. Then add lipstick. I dont remember if you're suppose to reapply the liner and then the lipstick or not







. Sorry. I have this bad habit of licking my lips all the time thats why I hate lipsticks. I love wearing everything else though--eye shadow, liner, blush, etc. 

When I was younger, I remember revlon had this lipstick that lasts all day. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it looked dry.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've tried the Avon lipstick and there lip pencils. Still wears off after a few hours.

I've tried using lip pencil first, putting foundation on your lips (tip from a magazine), putting powder on my lips before the lipstick, etc. They all wear off.







I have really pale lips so it looks kind of weird if I don't wear lipstick.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 11:04 AM
> *When I was younger, I remember revlon had this lipstick that lasts all day.  The only thing I didn't like about it was that it looked dry.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17209*


[/QUOTE]

I tried an all day one a couple years ago and it was really dry and flaky looking. It was lip gloss with this clear lip stick that you put over it. But it got clumby after about 30 minutes. It felt really weird.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you lick your lips alot?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

i don't think so. I might rub them together.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hehe, you have to get in the habit of not rubbing it together. That doesn't help. I would think using the foundation, powder and lipliner would help alot. That's what I did for a wedding and it lasted all day AND I had lip gloss on top. And I was drunk, too! I'm never able to make lipstick stay long. And if I lick my lips too much, I start to get this white stuff all over my lips. Yuck!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 11:16 AM
> *hehe, you have to get in the habit of not rubbing it together.  That doesn't help.  I would think using the foundation, powder and lipliner would help alot.  That's what I did for a wedding and it lasted all day AND I had lip gloss on top.  And I was drunk, too!  I'm never able to make lipstick stay long.  And if I lick my lips too much, I start to get this white stuff all over my lips.  Yuck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17221*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think I rub them that much. That is what is so frustrating.











> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 11:16 AM
> *And I was drunk, too!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17221*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 19 2004, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17224
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, what can I say? FREE ALCOHOL! haha. Not really. Our gift to them was 100 bucks. In asian weddings, you're suppose to give money. One reason why it's good to be asian. LOL


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I used to wear this one lipstick by cover girl it stays on all day. You put it on your lips then you put some kind of moistureizer on them.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had a little bit of luck with the Max Factor long lasting lipstick or whatever it's called.. But I noticed it started to flake off after a while which I hate. One thing that works is lining and filling your lips in with lip liner and then putting lipstick on.. that always seems to keep the color on me longer.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll go this weekend and look at Max Factor and cover girl. Thanks!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

What about cherry flavored "Chapstick"? I don't wear any makeup at all...but I do wear chapstik upon occasion.









~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

L'Oreal makes one that stays on pretty good and it is easy to apply. It is a big, fat pencil that has a thin pencil on one end and a fat one on the other. The fat side is a bit more soft than the thin side. The thin side is for lining your lips and the thick side for filling in. It stays on better than anything I've ever used because it is drier than most lipsticks that are in a tube. And because of the pencil shape it is really easy to get great coverage. Most drug stores carry it. The only hassle is you have to sharpen it every few days....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

iVillage top 10

CBS Long lasting lipstick


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I wear MAC makeup, Dior and some Chanel.
I wear Russian Red (don't laugh! I love the red!) in MAC and it's great! It definitely stays on all day. Any of the matte lipstick from MAC would be excellent.

And, yep, you are supposed to put foundation and powder on your lips first for a base. It definitely helps with bleeding and the like. My sister used to work at Clinique so i got all the good tips.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 20 2004, 11:37 PM
> *I wear MAC makeup, Dior and some Chanel.
> I wear Russian Red (don't laugh! I love the red!) in MAC and it's great! It definitely stays on all day. Any of the matte lipstick from MAC would be excellent.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


what is mac? just curious.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

MAC is just a makeup brand. 
You can go to www.maccosmetics.com and check it out. (Woo! Look at that! Website and brand recognition! Yay for being able to type that out!)

It may look like they only have crazy colors, but you can find some nice stuff in there.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 20 2004, 10:47 PM
> *MAC is just a makeup brand.
> You can go to www.maccosmetics.com and check it out. (Woo! Look at that! Website and brand recognition! Yay for being able to type that out!)
> 
> It may look like they only have crazy colors, but you can find some nice stuff in there.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17487*


[/QUOTE]

Don't be overwhelmed by some of the crazy color. I have alot of mac makeup colors and if I wanted to go for the natural look, MAC does natural, beautifully. 

Tlunn--if you go to the Green Hills Mall in Nashville (on Hillsboro road) or Hecht(I think) in coolssprings mall, there's a Mac store. And the prices are comparable to other dept. store prices so if you do wear stuff like Clinique or Elizabeth Arden, then totally try MAC! If you guys wear Clinique...FORGET IT! Go for MAC.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Oh, just one more thing...I don't know if you guys know this, but many of the large/expensive companies own some of the smaller companies. (Lancomb (sp?) owns Loreal)  Soooooo...their products are pretty much the same thing.  So for example, if you like a Lancomb lipstick, you can find the same one in the Loreal line.  You would have to do a little research online to find which company owns the brand you like, but that is one way to "cheat" and still get what you want.  I know that many of the facial creams from the department stores are the same stuff bought at the drug store too.[/B]



Oooooh! Great information!!! Please share any others that you know are the same!!!!! I never knew that!!!!!!












> Don't be overwhelmed by some of the crazy color. I have alot of mac makeup colors and if I wanted to go for the natural look, MAC does natural, beautifully.
> 
> Tlunn--if you go to the Green Hills Mall in Nashville (on Hillsboro road) or Hecht(I think) in coolssprings mall, there's a Mac store. And the prices are comparable to other dept. store prices so if you do wear stuff like Clinique or Elizabeth Arden, then totally try MAC! If you guys wear Clinique...FORGET IT! Go for MAC.[/B]



Thanks for the tip/info. I have never heard of it!!! I wore Clinique for a while in Highschool...but then went to college and went cheap! Rent and party money was more important than my brand of makeup!

I was using Mary Kay exclusively until just recently...when I started breaking out like a teenager again. So aggravating! The dermatologist told me to stop the Mary Kay...which I had the few weeks before and changed to Neutrogena with the Salycilic Acid in the foundation. I like it...even though the coverage is not as great as Mary Kay. It did help greatly with the break-outs! He suggested Clinique..and something else, but I can't remember. He said if the Neutrogena was working, not to switch..so I stuck with that for right now.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 21 2004, 01:23 AM
> *Oh, just one more thing...I don't know if you guys know this, but many of the large/expensive companies own some of the smaller companies. (Lancomb (sp?) owns Loreal)  Soooooo...their products are pretty much the same thing.  So for example, if you like a Lancomb lipstick, you can find the same one in the Loreal line.  You would have to do a little research online to find which company owns the brand you like, but that is one way to "cheat" and still get what you want.  I know that many of the facial creams from the department stores are the same stuff bought at the drug store too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17533*


[/QUOTE]


I forgot about that. Did you know that it cost loreal, clinique, estee lauder the same to make covergirl and whatever? The reason that the dept store prices are so high is because it's in a dept. store. Something like that. 
I still buy some shiseido products and moisturizer. Their moisterizer really is the best....FOR ME! I try to go cheap in the summer since I don't have a big dry skin problem then, but winter time, I cant go cheap







. 

Tlunn--Party money IS more important than makeup money. But I dont really party anymore so I go crazy on makeup! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 10:35 AM
> *Tlunn--Party money IS more important than makeup money.  But I dont really party anymore so I go crazy on makeup! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17551*


[/QUOTE]

I don't party anymore either...unless you call a church add-a-dish or Chuck E. Cheese partying!!!!!







Now I go crazy on my skin kids and my pets...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--haha, I like to spend on my babies too...except for vet bills. But, I try to hold off a little longer on buying clothes for myself because of them! lil buggers

I spent so much on mac makeup (don't ask) that I promise my bf I won't buy anymore until the new yr. That was in July/Aug. HEHEHHE


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 21 2004, 09:01 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



Oh, just one more thing...I don't know if you guys know this, but many of the large/expensive companies own some of the smaller companies. (Lancomb (sp?) owns Loreal)  Soooooo...their products are pretty much the same thing.  So for example, if you like a Lancomb lipstick, you can find the same one in the Loreal line.  You would have to do a little research online to find which company owns the brand you like, but that is one way to "cheat" and still get what you want.  I know that many of the facial creams from the department stores are the same stuff bought at the drug store too.

Click to expand...

*
Oooooh! Great information!!! Please share any others that you know are the same!!!!! I never knew that!!!!!!










<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17540
[/B][/QUOTE]

The companies below are an example of the corporate ownership of myriad cosmetics companies. Many were not created by the current owner, but were simply acquired and are allowed to run in the same manner as before acquisition. The formulations that they use for each brand are, as a general rule, not the same across brands. 

Here are some (consumer brands):

*The Estee Lauder Companies owns:* Estee Lauder, Aramis, Clinique, Prescriptives, Origins, MAC, Bobbi Brown, Tommy Hilfiger, Donna Karan, Aveda, La Mer, Stila, Jo Malone, Bumble and Bumble, kate spade beauty, Darphin, Michael Kors and a couple others not very well known. http://www.elcompanies.com/htm/frameset/frm_m2.htm

*The L'Oreal Group owns:* Biotherm, Cacarel, Garnier, Giorgio Armani Parfums, Helena Rubinstein, Kerastase, Kiehl's, Lancome, LaRoche, L'Oreal Paris, Posay, Matrix, Maybelline, Ombrelle, Ralph Lauren Parfums, Redkin, Shu Uemura, Softsheen Carson, Vichy. http://www.loreal.com/_en/_ww/index.aspx


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I put foundation and powder on my lips first, then I use one of the all day (8 hour) lipsticks (Mac, Cover Girl) and then put either Estee Lauder, MAC, Clinque, or my favorite Smashbox over it. Don't be afraid to mix the colors. I have a really ugly flat brown color from Cover Girl and I put a pink lip gloss over it and I get so many compliments. 

Oh and one other thing that I get tons of compliments on is my eye shadow. I use a color called Simmering Sands by Cover Girl and use an eyeliner by Smashbox in gray. The two colors together are great. I don't care for black eyeliner, to harsh on me and I also don't put eyeliner under my eyes. Makes my eyes look small. No matter were I go I get at least one compliment on my eyes a day.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Nov 21 2004, 11:24 AM
> *I put foundation and powder on my lips first, then I use one of the all day (8 hour) lipsticks (Mac, Cover Girl) and then put either Estee Lauder, MAC, Clinque, or my favorite Smashbox over it.  Don't be afraid to mix the colors.  I have a really ugly flat brown color from Cover Girl and I put a pink lip gloss over it and I get so many compliments.
> 
> Oh and one other thing that I get tons of compliments on is my eye shadow.  I use a color called Simmering Sands by Cover Girl and use an eyeliner by Smashbox in gray.  The two colors together are great.  I don't care for black eyeliner, to harsh on me and I also don't put eyeliner under my eyes.  Makes my eyes look small.  No matter were I go I get at least one compliment on my eyes a day.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17570*


[/QUOTE]

Lacey's mom--your first post isn't about maltese...it's about makeup? LOL.
I've tried only a few other brands of eye shadows (mabelline, clinique, and something) and I still like MAC better. Of course, I'm bias because I know half the people that work in the MAC store. HAHAHA. I would NEVER thought to use blush until they picked out the BEST colors for me like "well-dressed" or "tenderling" or "Honor." I'm also bias because my sister is an estetician and gets a discount! HAAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Lipstick that stays on all day dries my lips really bad.







I use Nars and Bloom lipsticks. I always put chapstik on before so my lips are so nice and soft.


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 20 2004, 08:45 PM
> *L'Oreal makes one that stays on pretty good and it is easy to apply. It is a big, fat pencil that has a thin pencil on one end and a fat one on the other. The fat side is a bit more soft than the thin side. The thin side is for lining your lips and the thick side for filling in. It stays on better than anything I've ever used because it is drier than most lipsticks that are in a tube. And because of the pencil shape it is really easy to get great coverage. Most drug stores carry it. The only hassle is you have to sharpen it every few days....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17446*


[/QUOTE]


I'm a lipsitck addict. I have used close to every brand. Putting some foundation on your lips should help keep the lipstick on. If you use a "long wear" lip stick they do tend to be dry. I have an order in for the new Avon long lasting. I just bought a Revlon super lusterous and it stays on pretty good. Gloss won't last long but will look moist and shiny. A creamy lipstick will look moist and last a bit longer. Maybe you want to try a matte lipstick. If you have a CVS, they have a policy that you can return a lipstick or any type of make up if it isn't right for you, just hold onto your receipt.

When Cal was a baby I was bringing him to my parents house (now remember, I ALWAYS wear lipstick), my brother was there and said "Nan, what's this coloring on his head" LOL, I kept kissing his head and he was smeared with lipstick. :lol: 

n.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CalsMom+Nov 21 2004, 04:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a lipsitck addict. I have used close to every brand. Putting some foundation on your lips should help keep the lipstick on. If you use a "long wear" lip stick they do tend to be dry. I have an order in for the new Avon long lasting. I just bought a Revlon super lusterous and it stays on pretty good. Gloss won't last long but will look moist and shiny. A creamy lipstick will look moist and last a bit longer. Maybe you want to try a matte lipstick. If you have a CVS, they have a policy that you can return a lipstick or any type of make up if it isn't right for you, just hold onto your receipt.

When Cal was a baby I was bringing him to my parents house (now remember, I ALWAYS wear lipstick), my brother was there and said "Nan, what's this coloring on his head" LOL, I kept kissing his head and he was smeared with lipstick. :lol: 

n.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17616
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rite-Aid pharmacies have the return policy for the makeup too!!! (that is my husband's company







) They are great about it! Just take it to them and say it doesn't match....or wrong color...or just that you plain don't like it...no questions asked...REFUND! Great!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

No, I had to change my name. I was Jami but was having problems getting on, so change my name to Lacey's Mom. I put a new picture of Lacey on, but it is not the best. She is so hard to take a picture of. She doesn't want to stay still!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Nov 21 2004, 06:05 PM
> *No, I had to change my name.  I was Jami but was having problems getting on, so change my name to Lacey's Mom.  I put a new picture of Lacey on, but it is not the best.  She is so hard to take a picture of.  She doesn't want to stay still!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17659*


[/QUOTE]


Shoot, you changed your WHOLE identity! haah, who are you trying to hide from LOL.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 20 2004, 10:47 PM
> *MAC is just a makeup brand.
> You can go to www.maccosmetics.com and check it out. (Woo! Look at that! Website and brand recognition! Yay for being able to type that out!)
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So do you recommend the MAC lipstick or the MAC Pro Longwear Lipcolour?


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I personally have never used the MAC pro longwear stuff, but i imagine it would be really good. I've only ever used the regular lipstick.
I've used one color called "Lustering", which is a pink and it stays on very well even being a more "shiney" one. "Russian Red", which is a matte, it would stay on all day and through the night if i slept in it, and also one called "Rocker" which is a matte deeper red with little sparkles and it stays on great, too.
So, my point, *deep breath* any of the lipsticks seem to stay on great. Now i'm curious about the pro longwear stuff, too.
Anyone know more about it?

Also for dry lips, i use Dior Addict Glosswear, which is THE BEST gloss ever. Very shiney and pretty and moisturizing! I've tried MANY glosses, and this is by far the best. It's on Sephora.com, one of my favorite websites!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 22 2004, 10:47 AM
> *So do you recommend the MAC lipstick or the MAC Pro Longwear Lipcolour?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17825*


[/QUOTE]

I dont know about the website, but if you don't like what you buy, you can return it at the store, but you HAVE to have a receipt.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw on TV last night that Mac has this new lipstick that STAYS ON! It's one of those sticks with 2 sides. One side is the lipstick and the other end is the Gloss. You put the lipstick on and let it sit for 2 mins, then you put the gloss on. 
 Mac pro longwear lipcolour


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 13 2004, 07:19 PM
> *I saw on TV last night that Mac has this new lipstick that STAYS ON!  It's one of those sticks with 2 sides.  One side is the lipstick and the other end is the Gloss.  You put the lipstick on and let it sit for 2 mins, then you put the gloss on.
> Mac pro longwear lipcolour
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22852*


[/QUOTE]
I'm usually a Mary Kay girl, but their lipsticks don't do very good on me.. I do like MAC so I might have to give that a try!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I still haven't got around to looking at the MAC lipsticks. I'm going to try going this week. Thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I cant wear lip stick... it looks stupid on me..







I have naturally bright red lips.. and when i eat certain foods... like soup, spaggetti, or even a sub... anything that touches my lips cold or warm food.. makes my lips even REDDER!







When me and bf kiss... same thing... REALLY RED! its horrible...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am the queen of all make-up. There are three things in life a woman should never deny herself...first is jewelery, second handbags and matching shoes, and third is make-up. When you have those three things lined up, everything else falls into place. I have make-up that is older than most of you so I do consider myself somewhat of an expert in this area and I have tried just about every line that is out there. As for lipsticks, the tatoo kind are extremely drying and really don't last all that long because you have to keep putting gloss over top. Personally, I really like Clinique. My absolute favorite make up line (Bare Escentuals) makes the worst lippies, in my opinion.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 13 2004, 08:19 PM
> *I saw on TV last night that Mac has this new lipstick that STAYS ON!  It's one of those sticks with 2 sides.  One side is the lipstick and the other end is the Gloss.  You put the lipstick on and let it sit for 2 mins, then you put the gloss on.
> Mac pro longwear lipcolour
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22852*


[/QUOTE]


Good grief...when I am putting on lipstick, I don't want to wait 2 more minutes to put the gloss on...I need it done, THEN-! I would forget the gloss...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried on some of the Mac pro longwear lipcolour last night. I really liked it. The sales lady said that since it is so popular they will be releasing new colors in January. I'm going to wait until then to get one.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 14 2004, 09:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good grief...when I am putting on lipstick, I don't want to wait 2 more minutes to put the gloss on...I need it done, THEN-! I would forget the gloss...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22978
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woman! Do you have no patience?! LOL

Lexi'smom YAY! I'm glad you like it! A couple of my sister's friends work at the Mac store and they did makeup on me before. They are sooooooo talented. They put like 5 colors on my eyes and blend it so well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The thing I liked about the Mac pro stuff is that it stays on. You actually have to work a little to get it off. I was able to take it off with soap and water and a little elbow grease. The gloss part did wear off so you would have to reapply it a couple times a day but the color part stayed on.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Lexi's mom-Does the lipstick still look ok even with the gloss off? It's hard to keep gloss on because it's so moisturized.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah it looks fine. It is a matt finish. It feels weird though because your lips won't slide.


----------

